# show your skills. upload your best 50/50's



## adamvr619 (Jun 12, 2010)

as above guys time to show off


----------



## 2006daryla (May 29, 2007)




----------



## adamck (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## spiros (Mar 30, 2010)




----------



## lukeneale (May 14, 2011)

my best -


----------



## spiros (Mar 30, 2010)

Great.....


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Great pics! Some serious before and afters!

I'm surprised so many people do such heavy correction right up to the tape. Excellent to demonstrate a 50:50 but does this not leave a potential ridge? (I'm a newbie machine polisher)


----------



## Robbie.M (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## bug.mania (Dec 26, 2010)

on my mates diesel mk2 golf van


----------



## adamvr619 (Jun 12, 2010)

wow a great response and loving the pics you cant beat a good 50/50 as you can see the amount of work involved and all the pics above are superb examples of what can be achieved


----------



## adamvr619 (Jun 12, 2010)

excellent work


----------



## NorthernNick (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## adamvr619 (Jun 12, 2010)

great work pal


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Just a quick snap from yesterday, shortly after the start of a 22hr polishing fest with me and Baz from Auto-Detox. (Unrefined at this stage....full write up to follow)


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

These are 3 x Different Range Rovers, all different ages but all came up pretty well after a lot of hard work!


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)




----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Heres my wave of the willy:lol:


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)




----------



## alteclio (May 10, 2011)

My firts time polishing...


----------



## Alan H (Jun 28, 2009)

First attempt at any kind of paint correction.

I used a rotary.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

and see here if on facebook and like 

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Inte...ailers-5050-Photo-Competition/223373951075568


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)




----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

DSC01340 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00849 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00829 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00616 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1050895 by RussZS, on Flickr


P1020887 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC_0033 by RussZS, on Flickr


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)




----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

Beau Technique said:


> Heres my wave of the willy:lol:


:lol::lol::lol:

Mine too...


----------



## walker1967 (Sep 12, 2010)




----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

This is my second go with a buffer, from my dads ML that I done in summer.

I had a good one of my Jeep (silver) after going a little burnishing too but I deleted all my useless detailing pics of the comp...


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

Just a couple from the 100s ive got (mainly on old computer)

Audi Q7, in a really bad way, swirls were the least of its problems, it had been through every hedge and bush in Kent! Festool wool pad and 3m cutting pad before refining with 3m yellow and then blue on this one!



















Saab 93, again been through 100's of hand car washes and probably a couple of country lanes and was only meant to be an enhancement detail..



















Maserati in for an Enhancement detail, pic before a 2nd pass,










looked awesome when finished..










Kawasaki ZX6R in for full correctional detail,

before









after









Fabia

before









after









50/50 on this old Rover..


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

A couple from me:



















Alex :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Send via the iphone to a mate who think all this detailing is BS and does nothing for the car... :lol:










:thumb:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

or is that cheating ?


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

HeavenlyDetail said:


> or is that cheating ?


Depends if your customer drives around with completely flat paintwork?!


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

He doesnt now


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Defo cheating 

New camera Alex?


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Defo cheating
> 
> New camera Alex?


No, taken a while back with a mates Panny, I'm going for the NEX-C3.


----------



## craigy123 (Jan 20, 2009)

A few ive collected.........









...








...








...








...








...








...








...








...








...








...


----------



## Robbie.M (Feb 10, 2010)

my favourite work


----------



## AlexTsinos (Oct 10, 2010)




----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

One from the archive.


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)




----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)




----------



## adamvr619 (Jun 12, 2010)

some stunning finishes suppose these uploads keep people motivated


----------



## fizzle86 (Apr 1, 2010)

E46 CSL carbon fibre roof


----------



## fizzle86 (Apr 1, 2010)

Same car before and after on wheel refurb notice the filled lettering from previous refurbs

I know its not 50/50 but hard to do on wheels


----------



## daz74 (Oct 22, 2008)

here is one of a friends porsche 944 i did last year.










Here is the car

Before









After


----------



## RobH69 (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## composite (Jan 31, 2012)




----------



## bizzyfingers (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

a vectra from a while ago


----------



## stevobeavo (Jul 22, 2009)

Girlfriends brothers BMW


----------



## andrewone (May 11, 2011)

Mates Type R


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)




----------



## Dingo2002 (Apr 4, 2007)

Matt pink to shiny red with no swirls


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

oh great, now I want a DA.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## bazves (Mar 24, 2011)

Had a real tricky time getting pictures on white (plus I dont have a great camera), but here's my smart after a bash with the Megs DA System


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

Dare I asked what happened to the Corsa dash?


----------



## Jay_sxi (Sep 20, 2009)

before;










after;










i need to take more pics of what i do!


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

Scotty B said:


> Dare I asked what happened to the Corsa dash?


Was a van mate.

3 years of neglect. :thumb:










Sorry OP. Back on topic.


----------



## Tom125 (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## Tom125 (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## Brungle (Dec 6, 2009)

Amazing pics guys!


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

stevobeavo said:


> Girlfriends brothers BMW


:doublesho Didn't know Ed Sheeran was a detailer!?

:lol:


----------



## fizzle86 (Apr 1, 2010)

One stage polish from last week


----------



## xonxon (Nov 3, 2011)

Oh lord that punto 1, I have one as a daily - suffering from stage 4 cancer! It is going to be my test mule as soon as I get back home 



Dingo2002 said:


> Matt pink to shiny red with no swirls


----------



## moono16v (Oct 12, 2010)

On stage hit on Subaru legacy,


























Elliott.


----------



## GarveyVW (Jun 28, 2013)

^^ Big difference!!


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

My 16 year old Jag XJ..


----------

